# uh..is that a spear in your skull?



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

http://www.latimes.com/news/nation/nationnow/la-na-nn-shot-fishing-spear-06092012,0,6300667.story


As Yasser Lopez played in a Miami lake, a friend accidentally fired a spear gun while trying to load it, a Miami-Dade Police Department report said.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/scary-spear-gun-accident-122109/


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f46/epic-fail-spear-gun-122047/


----------

